# Four Bar Simulator



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I searched to see if this was already posted and it didnt come-up.
If it is, then sorry for the repost.
If not, then you guys might find this program useful.
Ive used this plenty of times.
It lets you "blueprint" a four-bar rig, with demensions and then see its travel path.
Now you can see your idea in action without even cutting one piece of metal.
Im sure most already have it, but hopefully someone can get some use out of it.
http://www.boopack.com/software.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awsome link. Thanks


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pretty darn cool, man!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I haven't seen this before. that is to qoute..Sickie
"pretty darn cool, man!"


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad it can help...........


----------

